# Will I be able to have unsupported MRV?



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

After a six month experiment with U-Verse -- during which time we got our first HDTV -- we're resuming DirecTV service this week. An installer is coming tomorrow to install a new slimline dish and to swap two DirecTiVos for two HD2X DVRs. He will also reconnect an R15 to a third, SD TV.

One good thing about U-Verse (just about the only good thing actually) has been the ability to view recorded programs on any TV. We don't think it's worth the extra $200 installation fee to get equivalent function on DirecTV. I was thinking of waiting a year and asking for MRV as a concessionary upgrade. Today though, I started reading the long thread about "unsupported" MRV over an existing network and now I'm thinking we may be able to have MRV today without the installation fee.

We already have a LAN with an ethernet port behind the family room TV that currently has two devices (TV and Blu-ray player) connected to a switch. According to the DTV service rep, we should be able to have Video On Demand on that TV. There is also an ethernet port within cable reach of the R15 location. There is no ethernet port in the room where the second HD DVR will be located.

Here are my questions:


Will the new installation we're getting be sufficient for us to use our existing network for MRV? Is there anything special we need to get from the installer?

Will a wireless adapter for the second HD DVR allow us to share programs between it and another unit?

If I attach a USB Ethernet adapter to the R15, can it participate too? Would it make a difference to have it exchanged for an R16?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It is possible to do unsupported MRV over wireless, but when I did it, I had problems. It would only work (at least reliably) one way. I believe the server had to be hardwired, the client wireless. I usually played most things from one box so I was able to deal with this.

The r15 and r16 do not support Ethernet, including USB. The big benefit of getting an r16 is for SWM support. If you ever go the supported MRV route, that requires SWM which uses one cable for both tuners on the DVR. The R15 is not compatible with this, the R16 is (it still cannot do MRV.)

I actually thought they did a SWM install by default now, so they may need to replace your R15 anyway. If you end up with a SWM dish and 2 HR24s, you've got most of the MRV hardware right there.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The r15 and r16 do not support Ethernet, including USB.


I'm confused. The reason we suspended service and tried U-Verse was that we wanted Video on Demand and discovered on installation day that we couldn't have that and keep our DirecTiVos. The workorder for that call included something called "Internet Connection Kit" and a swap of two SD receivers for some other unspecified SD receivers.

Six months later, we've finally bought an HDTV and have to abandon our 3-year wait for the DirecTV HDTiVo. This time the workorder includes two HD DVRs and there's no mention of Internet connection at all. Does that mean we won't have Video on Demand on anything but the one set?



> I actually thought they did a SWM install by default now, so they may need to replace your R15 anyway. If you end up with a SWM dish and 2 HR24s, you've got most of the MRV hardware right there.


That was my understanding 6 months ago but the confirmation doesn't mention changing the remaining SD DVR.

In any case, it sounds like my plan to get MRV on the cheap isn't going to work. Pulling CAT5E to the other HD DVR would require installing an electrical line in the crawl space to power a switch -- which would be more expensive than the DirecTV $200 Whole House DVR installation fee. So if wireless won't work and the SD box can't participate, there's not much point in pursuing it. I guess I'll just wait until we're eligible for another concession and get WHD then.

Thank you very much for helping me sort this out.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The only thing I can think of is maybe they were talking about an R22. That is an "odd" SD receiver in that it is basically an HR22 with HD disabled (though it can do HD on an account with another HD receiver installed). That does have an ethernet jack. As far as I know, they don't use that box anymore.

But the R16 does not have any network capability.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe they were talking about an R22. That is an "odd" SD receiver in that* it is basically an HR22 with HD disabled *(though it can do HD on an account with another HD receiver installed). That does have an ethernet jack. As far as I know, they don't use that box anymore.
> 
> But the R16 does not have any network capability.


"Close" but with its 320 GB drive, it's closer to the HR21 with HD disabled.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Close" but with its 320 GB drive, it's closer to the HR21 with HD disabled.


You got me there.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe they were talking about an R22.


I don't really understand either order. From what I can tell, we will not have Video On Demand from all three units -- which was the primary issue when we first started thinking upgrading. I've called three times to get get this clarified and do not feel any better about it. The last time I called, I specifically asked if we needed the Internet Connection Kit and I was told no, that it's only needed for MRV and that each individual station could our existing LAN to get VOD.

I keep being told that we're getting a great deal with these two no-charge HD DVRs but it's hard to be happy about getting something other than what was requested. I suspect that we'll have to call again once the installer is here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Athenian said:


> I don't really understand either order. From what I can tell, we will not have Video On Demand from all three units -- which was the primary issue when we first started thinking upgrading. I've called three times to get get this clarified and do not feel any better about it. The last time I called, I specifically asked if we needed the Internet Connection Kit and I was told no, that it's only needed for MRV and that each individual station could our existing LAN to get VOD.
> 
> I keep being told that we're getting a great deal with these two no-charge HD DVRs but it's hard to be happy about getting something other than what was requested. I suspect that we'll have to call again once the installer is here.


Using wireless on one of the HR boxes may work well enough for you, I just know in my environment, it didn't work as well as I'd have liked. Others have luck with the powerline adapters. Some VOD comes over the satellite, those will work on the R15, but quite a bit is Internet based that won't be available.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I was able to successfully perform MRV between two receivers for which one was hardwired and the other was connected via a Wireless-G bridge. However, I was only streaming SD content between the TVs. If you have a Wireless-N router and a Wireless-N ethernet adapter for the receiver, you might be able to successfully use MRV without too much issue.

- Merg


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Athenian said:


> I don't really understand either order. From what I can tell, we will not have Video On Demand from all three units -- which was the primary issue when we first started thinking upgrading. I've called three times to get get this clarified and do not feel any better about it. The last time I called, I specifically asked if we needed the Internet Connection Kit and I was told no, that it's only needed for MRV and that each individual station could our existing LAN to get VOD.
> 
> I keep being told that we're getting a great deal with these two no-charge HD DVRs but it's hard to be happy about getting something other than what was requested. I suspect that we'll have to call again once the installer is here.


You got three choices.

Go with DirecTV MRV with the Cinema Connection Kit (Supported)
Go hardwire LAN (Non-supportive - DirecTV appears to be dropping the Ethernet jack on its future boxes.) 
Go wireless LAN (Non-supportive - very unreliable)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Don't bother trying wireless network for WHDVR networking. You won't be happy.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Athenian said:


> I'm confused. The reason we suspended service and tried U-Verse was that we wanted Video on Demand and discovered on installation day that we couldn't have that and keep our DirecTiVos. The workorder for that call included something called "Internet Connection Kit" and a swap of two SD receivers for some other unspecified SD receivers.
> 
> Six months later, we've finally bought an HDTV and have to abandon our 3-year wait for the DirecTV HDTiVo. This time the workorder includes two HD DVRs and there's no mention of Internet connection at all. Does that mean we won't have Video on Demand on anything but the one set?
> 
> ...


Don't quite understand the part about pulling an electrical line. The switch can be placed anywhere, you just have to run cat-5 to the switch.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

joed32 said:


> Don't quite understand the part about pulling an electrical line. The switch can be placed anywhere, you just have to run cat-5 to the switch.


I don't have any available Ethernet ports so I have to add another powered Ethernet switch somewhere to get an active Ethernet jack in that room. The only reasonable place for the extra switch is in the crawl space but there is no power there.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> The only thing I can think of is maybe they were talking about an R22. That is an "odd" SD receiver in that it is basically an HR22 with HD disabled (though it can do HD on an account with another HD receiver installed). That does have an ethernet jack. As far as I know, they don't use that box anymore.


That's what the installer suggested too...before he left without doing anything.

I called Customer Service again and they redid the workorder to include a swap of the R15 plus and the connection kit. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> Don't bother trying wireless network for WHDVR networking. You won't be happy.


And from my experience, that goes for powerline adapters too, for WHDVR anyway. On the other hand, I had no issues when I was using powerline adapters for VOD.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Vin said:


> And from my experience, that goes for powerline adapters too, for WHDVR anyway. On the other hand, *I had no issues when I was using powerline adapters for VOD*.


"well yeah", WHDVR is streaming, where VOD is being stored to the drive. The latter can wait for the packets to be resend, which streaming can't.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

Vin said:


> And from my experience, that goes for powerline adapters too, for WHDVR anyway. On the other hand, I had no issues when I was using powerline adapters for VOD.


I've got an HR21 connected to my home network via powerline and I've had no issues with WHDVR since upgrading to AV rated adapters. When I had the D* adapters, I had plenty of glitches.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> I actually thought they did a SWM install by default now, so they may need to replace your R15 anyway. If you end up with a SWM dish and 2 HR24s, you've got most of the MRV hardware right there.


Well after an abortive installation visit this morning, the workorder has been rewritten to include a replacement DVR for the remaining SD unit. The rep specified "HR22 or higher". He also added the Cinema Connection Kit which I gather is the current name for whatever is required to allow all the boxes to access the Internet via a single Ethernet connection.

Now that I've abandoned any idea of MRV over the existing network, I'm curious to know just other hardware will be reqiuired when we do decided to go with WHDVR. What does the customer get for the $200 installation fee?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DirecTV has two versions of the Cinema Connection Kit: self-install and professional install. The self-install version is really a wireless ethernet adapter that can be hooked up to a receiver to allow just that recevier to have Internet access. The professional install version is what is used for WHDVR to allow all HD receivers to have access to the Internet.

For the latter, there are a few caveats... You need to have a SWM install, which you might very well get if you are considered a new install. This is where there is only one coax going to all receivers, including DVRs. The receivers also need to be H24/HR24's or they need a DECA unit attached to them.

So, if you happen to get all H24/HR24's for your install and get a SWM setup, you will be able to do MRV. Then all you need is the Cinema Connection Kit (Broadband DECA) and that will allow you to have access to the Internet for all your receivers.

The $199 upgrade fee for WHDVR is used to convert you to a SWM setup, if you don't have one, swap out any receivers that are not SWM compatible, provide DECAs for any non-H24/HR24 receivers, and provide the Broadband DECA. Technically, even if you only needed the Broadband DECA and one DECA for a receiver, DirecTV will charge the $199. 

If you have everything except for a DECA for a receiver, you might be able to convince DirecTV to just send you one or pay a small fee for it. If you only need a Broadband DECA, you can get one on ebay for about $20 and can hook it up in a matter of minutes.

- Merg


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

ssandhoops said:


> I've got an HR21 connected to my home network via powerline and I've had no issues with WHDVR since upgrading to AV rated adapters. When I had the D* adapters, I had plenty of glitches.


Yeah, I had been using 85Mbps ZyXel powerline adapters, initially for VOD and they worked fine in that application but they just didn't cut it for WHDVR. Considering the fact I was already using a SWM8 it just made sense for me to go with a DECA set-up. With the great deals on ebay for what I needed to go this route, I never really considered upgrading my powerline adapters to 200Mbps units....it's interesting to hear they made a difference for you though.


----------



## Athenian (Nov 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> For the latter, there are a few caveats... You need to have a SWM install, which you might very well get if you are considered a new install. This is where there is only one coax going to all receivers, including DVRs. The receivers also need to be H24/HR24's or they need a DECA unit attached to them.


After talking to CS yesterday, I was definitely left with the impression that would be the route taken. Today though, the installer arrived with no knowledge that a Cinema Connection kit was included and was not prepared to install a SWM system. He did have a notation that the R15 was to be swapped for an R22 or higher but the reason for that was apparently lost in ether. A call to CS and confirmed that the Cinema Connection Kit was supposed to be there. The installation supervisor was of no use because apparently the necessary equipment was not to be found at his depot either. So now, we have yet another installation visit scheduled for Saturday.

As I understand it, the installers are not reimbursed for gas and wasted time. That doesn't seem right to me. Yesterday and today, the installers were sent out with bad orders. That's not their fault and both times they could have been on jobs where they actually installed something. Is the workorder system always this messed up?


----------

